# Shelf Life



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Recent post on WBG that is X years...which got me thinking..

I'm a huge proponent that everything has a shelf life....even if one is not a bottle. Seeds for sure but be curious for all the chems we have on herbacides, or pellet form like Prodiamine, or the fertz, etc. When one is using a few tablespoons or less per year, these tend to go a looooong way before it's used up.

Curious what your opinion is on the shelf life of products you guys use in your Lawn Care Regimen...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@mobiledynamics Moved this to the general discussion forum for more eyes. Lots of warm season guys use these products as well.

Granular prodiamine (50#) bag I believe shelf life is between 5-10 years. I remember I posted it somewhere here but can't find it. I talked to a Lebanon rep was given a time.

5# jug of prodiamine I can't remember but it's gotta be 5 years or so if kept dry. Lots of folks here will split or sell for smaller quantities. You can always check out the Marketplace for that.


----------

